# Now we've done it... (CLOSED)



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

AEDennis said:


> In an embarrassment of riches...
> 
> Just got the second invite at 11:37 am today... We're postponing that one until Dual Drive is available.


I cannot come to terms with how badly Tesla are screwing this up. It just… wow.

If I had a tiny bit of spine I'd cancel my reservation and go buy something from another brand, but Tesla wouldn't care and I'd end up with a car I don't actually want, so there's really no point.


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

ermagerd said:


> I cannot come to terms with how badly Tesla are screwing this up. It just… wow.
> 
> If I had a tiny bit of spine I'd cancel my reservation and go buy something from another brand, but Tesla wouldn't care and I'd end up with a car I don't actually want, so there's really no point.


Not sure why anyone is surprised. Anyone who has been following Tesla for the past 6 years knows that this is their MO, over promising on delivery dates and under achieving. When I was standing in line to place my reservation deposit 21 months ago I was figuring about 2 years and it seems that is just about right in my case. Model 3 is just par for the course.


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Ken Voss said:


> Not sure why anyone is surprised. Anyone who has been following Tesla for the past 6 years knows that this is their MO, over promising on delivery dates and under achieving. When I was standing in line to place my reservation deposit 21 months ago I was figuring about 2 years and it seems that is just about right in my case. Model 3 is just par for the course.


I think the reference was to two-reservation holders that got invites to configure both, before offering invites to those later in line.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

ermagerd said:


> I cannot come to terms with how badly Tesla are screwing this up. It just… wow.
> 
> If I had a tiny bit of spine I'd cancel my reservation and go buy something from another brand, but Tesla wouldn't care and I'd end up with a car I don't actually want, so there's really no point.


I provide these updates so folks can figure out Tesla's algorithm...

My mom was in line with us first day in Southern California and is a non-Tesla owner... she reserved two and did not get an invite to configure yet.

We ordered two and own two Teslas and other things... so, not an employee, but target paid Beta Tester. 

And Ken is right



Ken Voss said:


> Not sure why anyone is surprised. Anyone who has been following Tesla for the past 6 years knows that this is their MO, over promising on delivery dates and under achieving. When I was standing in line to place my reservation deposit 21 months ago I was figuring about 2 years and it seems that is just about right in my case. Model 3 is just par for the course.


There's the reason we call it Elon time. (Or Tesla time)


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

rxlawdude said:


> I think the reference was to two-reservation holders that got invites to configure both, before offering invites to those later in line.


Yup. I was surprised at that... considering the fact that there was a mont in between my reservation expectations from second 3... however, my moms reservations were at the same time as my second one. So looking into that.

That being said our second reservation is pushed back until Dual Drive is available.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

AEDennis said:


> I provide these updates so folks can figure out Tesla's algorithm...
> 
> My mom was in line with us first day in Southern California and is a non-Tesla owner... she reserved two and did not get an invite to configure yet.
> 
> ...


There's an ENORMOUS difference between doing what you said you're going to do, but doing it a few months or years late, and completely ignoring how you said you're going to do something, and doing whatever the hell you want while you sit there with other people's money and spit on the promises you made.

Here's the list of acceptable reasons someone with one Model S/X/Roadster should be getting their second invite to configure before all California owners who waited in line to reserve have gotten their first:

1. There's no acceptable reason.

There we go, end of list. They are screwing over their loyal, existing customers, and that does NOT bode well for the rest of us who are simply trying to be chosen and anointed so we can BECOME customers.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ermagerd said:


> There's an ENORMOUS difference between doing what you said you're going to do, but doing it a few months or years late, and completely ignoring how you said you're going to do something, and doing whatever the hell you want while you sit there with other people's money and spit on the promises you made.
> 
> Here's the list of acceptable reasons someone with one Model S/X/Roadster should be getting their second invite to configure before all California owners who waited in line to reserve have gotten their first:
> 
> ...


I think you're getting worked up over nothing. When we non-owners reserved our cars we were given the ability to place 2 reservations. I didn't do that of course, but if I did ... are you suggesting I shouldn't get that second car for 12 more months because of the backlog?

EDIT: just to add one more thought playing on the "loyalty begets loyalty" premise. As a company I want to do everything in my power to take care of repeat business. Especially when that early business was in the form of expensive cars without a certainty the company would make it.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think you're getting worked up over nothing. When we non-owners reserved our cars we were given the ability to place 2 reservations. I didn't do that of course, but if I did ... are you suggesting I shouldn't get that second car for 12 more months because of the backlog?
> 
> EDIT: just to add one more thought playing on the "loyalty begets loyalty" premise. As a company I want to do everything in my power to take care of repeat business. Especially when that early business was in the form of expensive cars without a certainty the company would make it.


To make this clear: I am *NOT* the person being screwed here (yet, but I assume I'll get screwed too). People who own Teslas and waited in line are getting screwed.

I'm saying that Tesla should follow through with their guidance that if you own *one* Model S or X, only *one* of your reservations will get owner priority. That is absolutely NOT what is happening, because people are getting to order BOTH cars before *other owners* who waited in line have been able to order their FIRST.

As for your edit: Again, they are screwing loyal customers right now. Your explanation only makes sense for people who bought the cars before they made a reservation. After that, it's just saying "Hey thanks for the money", it's not in any way shape or form a thanking them for their faith. Same for people who bought used cars after the unveil and are being treated like people who bought an S new in 2012 and still have it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ermagerd said:


> To make this clear: I am *NOT* the person being screwed here (yet, but I assume I'll get screwed too). People who own Teslas and waited in line are getting screwed.
> 
> I'm saying that Tesla should follow through with their guidance that if you own *one* Model S or X, only *one* of your reservations will get owner priority. That is absolutely NOT what is happening, because people are getting to order BOTH cars before *other owners* who waited in line have been able to order their FIRST.
> 
> As for your edit: Again, they are screwing loyal customers right now. Your explanation only makes sense for people who bought the cars before they made a reservation. After that, it's just saying "Hey thanks for the money", it's not in any way shape or form a thanking them for their faith. Same for people who bought used cars after the unveil and are being treated like people who bought an S new in 2012 and still have it.


I misunderstood, I see what you're saying and I agree with you, but again I still say we all take a deep breath here. If people receive their cars within their window there really is no reason to be upset at the end of the day.

The sour grapes effect will be current owners that take delivery in January and the credit goes away. Then for sure I'd be upset if a few people ahead of me got 2 cars in December.

Then again, you'd have to have an understanding for how many cars that represents. If it's a handful, it's probably not the deciding factor unless your car arrives on 1/1/18.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I misunderstood, I see what you're saying and I agree with you, but again I still say we all take a deep breath here. If people receive their cars within their window there really is no reason to be upset at the end of the day.
> 
> The sour grapes effect will be current owners that take delivery in January and the credit goes away. Then for sure I'd be upset if a few people ahead of me got 2 cars in December.
> 
> Then again, you'd have to have an understanding for how many cars that represents. If it's a handful, it's probably not the deciding factor unless your car arrives on 1/1/18.


I appreciate you being rational about it but honestly I think this is an area where Tesla should not be given a pass. They told us how they were going to prioritize, and now they're doing something else. Loyalty begets loyalty, but so do honesty and integrity. I'd like to see some accountability here, but I don't have standing because I'm not even in my window yet (but presumably that will turn out to be a lie as well).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ermagerd said:


> I'm saying that Tesla should follow through with their guidance that if you own *one* Model S or X, only *one* of your reservations will get owner priority. That is absolutely NOT what is happening, because people are getting to order BOTH cars before *other owners* who waited in line have been able to order their FIRST.


That's not quite what was said.

https://www.tesla.com/support/model-3-reservations-faq
*Can I use my Tesla owner priority on more than one Model 3 reservation?*
_Yes. If you have owned one Tesla, you will receive priority for one Model 3 reservation. If you have owned two or more Teslas, you will receive priority for up to two Model 3 reservations._​
AEDennis owns both a Model S and a Roadster.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

ermagerd said:


> I appreciate you being rational about it but honestly I think this is an area where Tesla should not be given a pass. They told us how they were going to prioritize, and now they're doing something else. Loyalty begets loyalty, but so do honesty and integrity. I'd like to see some accountability here, but I don't have standing because I'm not even in my window yet (but presumably that will turn out to be a lie as well).


Like I said... surprised and providing feedback so folks can figure out the algorithm.

As for a pass, tesla needs to improve. And thus, the sharing,,,

Now, my experience with Tesla is that there really is "no algorithm". But I can hope that they've improved since their earlier beginnings.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

garsh said:


> That's not quite what was said.
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/support/model-3-reservations-faq
> *Can I use my Tesla owner priority on more than one Model 3 reservation?*
> ...


Yes but there are other people getting to order both, while only owning or having owned one Tesla.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

AEDennis said:


> Now, my experience with Tesla is that there really is "no algorithm". But I can hope that they've improved since their earlier beginnings.


Yeah I don't think it's malice, I think it's incompetence. That saddens me to say, but I believe it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

ermagerd said:


> Yes but there are other people getting to order both, while only owning or having owned one Tesla.


I missed that. Do you have a link?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

garsh said:


> I missed that. Do you have a link?


I'll see if I can dig it up, can't remember if it was here, M3OC or Reddit where i confirmed it with the guy.


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

I am missing the reason for the anger here, it seems that Tesla is doing exactly what they said they would do relative to priority. Hey, I am not a current Tesla owner, I live in the San Francisco bay area and was in line on March 31, 2016, I would love to have mine today but I understand that those who own more than one Tesla get priority for both of their reservations over me in appreciation for their loyalty. Doesn't mean I like it , but I get it and respect it. Given the number of people who have more than one Tesla and have two reservations means I might to have to wait a few days, maybe a week longer, really not a big deal in the big picture.

Now, if you want something to rant about lets discuss the "Something Special" that day one reservation holders were promised, now that non employees are taking delivery, I fee it's time that Elon should announce what that is don't you?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

Ken Voss said:


> I am missing the reason for the anger here, it seems that Tesla is doing exactly what they said they would do relative to priority. Hey, I am not a current Tesla owner, I live in the San Francisco bay area and was in line on March 31, 2016, I would love to have mine today but I understand that those who own more than one Tesla get priority for both of their reservations over me in appreciation for their loyalty. Doesn't mean I like it , but I get it and respect it. Given the number of people who have more than one Tesla and have two reservations means I might to have to wait a few days, maybe a week longer, really not a big deal in the big picture.
> 
> Now, if you want something to rant about lets discuss the "Something Special" that day one reservation holders were promised, now that non employees are taking delivery, I fee it's time that Elon should announce what that is don't you?


I cannot make it clearer than this:

There are people in California with one Tesla that they currently own (and have never owned more) and two Model 3 reservations, but are getting to configure and order both model 3s. This is happening before all other owners who waited in line in California have gotten to configure their first and only priority order.

If you're not upset by that, that's fine, but you need to understand it.

The "something special" will presumably turn out to be another lie.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Folks, and @ermagerd in particular, I'll echo my fellow mod @SoFlaModel3 , in a plea for the deep breath and considering the big picture. We all have to wait, some more than others and, if we all start to vent like that for more than half of our posts here, there will be a real dark sky forming over M3OC... which I don't think any of us here want! 

Now, as to the 'under delivering' concern, my take, after having read the reports from current (lucky) owners or those (even more fortunate) who got to take a test drive for free (), is those who have the 'spine' D) _*not*_ to cancel their reservation will have the time of their lives!! Count me in... 

So, can ranting be toned down a notch, pleaaase...?


----------



## Nate Crawford (Apr 10, 2017)

As a non-owner who reserved two, does taking possession of the first bump up priority on the second? (We're looking at a first production in Feb-Apr, but would go with a SR for the second.) I'm totally not expecting this to be intentionally the case, but might explain weird observations with the current "algorithm".


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Folks, and @ermagerd in particular, I'll echo my fellow mod @SoFlaModel3 , in a plea for the deep breath and considering the big picture. We all have to wait, some more than others and, if we all start to vent like that for more than half of our posts here, there will be a real dark sky forming over M3OC... which I don't think any of us here want!
> 
> Now, as to the 'under delivering' concern, my take, after having read the reports from current (lucky) owners or those (even more fortunate) who got to take a test drive for free (), is those who have the 'spine' D) _*not*_ to cancel their reservation will have the time of their lives!! Count me in...
> 
> So, can ranting be toned down a notch, pleaaase...?


I am totally with you here @Michael Russo.
Really surprised about the tone here. We all knew the start and ramp of production would be difficult. Whatever happens and is decided, some will profit and some will not. We can get upset about that or not. But the only one who's hurting is ourselves, because we can't change what's happening. It effectively only concerns a handful of cars (and future owners) for a short time. It will pass.
Whatever happens, we all will be the first who are getting an incredible car. If we get upset and cancel our reservation we will not. A car which will signify the transition into another era of personal transport. Let's remember that please.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

I’m starting to not enjoy coming to this forum.....and never thought I’d ever say it. It’s a shame.

Ski


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> those who have the 'spine' D) _*not*_ to cancel their reservation will have the time of their lives!! Count me in...


I think it takes more spine to cancel than to stay in. For better or for worse I might hate how tesla is handling handling this launch but nowhere near as much as I hate the options for other cars on the market. I wish with all my heart I could convince myself to order a 75D and end this, but I'm too spineless to do it.


----------



## Kbm3 (May 24, 2017)

ermagerd said:


> I cannot make it clearer than this:
> 
> There are people in California with one Tesla that they currently own (and have never owned more) and two Model 3 reservations, but are getting to configure and order both model 3s. This is happening before all other owners who waited in line in California have gotten to configure their first and only priority order.
> 
> ...


It is weird that anyone would be upset by that. You must have a super easy life if you have the luxury of getting upset over something this trivial.


----------



## Archer (Sep 26, 2017)

I guess today is the day where everything you read on the internet is 100% fact.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

ermagerd said:


> I cannot make it clearer than this:
> 
> There are people in California with one Tesla that they currently own (and have never owned more) and two Model 3 reservations, but are getting to configure and order both model 3s. This is happening before all other owners who waited in line in California have gotten to configure their first and only priority order.
> 
> ...


This is my final plea as well here. You're literally looking at everything as if it's doom and gloom.

There are really 2 choices:
1) Cancel your reservation and move on
2) Keep your reservation and try to be civil along the way

Personally I don't want to ever stop someone from sharing their opinion good or bad on something. You have the right to your opinion, but it's almost not making any sense.

You've said things like Tesla has no integrity, you've assumed the special something is a lie, you've assumed they won't hit your delivery window. Yet you still maintain a reservation with this company supposedly lacking integrity.

You're looking at this all wrong. This is still by all accounts a start up company in an industry where literally all recent start ups have failed. They've caught magic in a bottle and as a result 500,000 people want their product and want it yesterday. As a company they haven't produced that volume in their lifetime and they're trying to do it in one year.

I can only implore you to wait and try your best to remain patient. In a few months this will all be trivial when you're driving around in the game changer.

The reservation numbers are random and they must have a method to their madness on this. We can only trust the system or not, but if not - you have to just move on. Don't work yourself up over something like this.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Take a breath, stop fussing, take a step back, go do something else and come back after Xmas. Things will look different then.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> Take a breath, stop fussing, take a step back, go do something else and come back after Xmas. Things will look different then.





MichelT3 said:


> Congrats and well done @AEDennis


Thanks..



Skione65 said:


> I'm starting to not enjoy coming to this forum.....and never thought I'd ever say it. It's a shame.
> 
> Ski


Please turn this feeling around.

I provide this information to inform. If I had more time, I would be writing posts on my blog, but as it is. It's tweets and forum posts for expedience.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> Thanks..
> 
> Please turn this feeling around.
> 
> I provide this information to inform. If I had more time, I would be writing posts on my blog, but as it is. It's tweets and forum posts for expedience.


@AEDennis

This was not made against you or your updates. I've loved your informative knowledge and updates from the very inception of M3OC. And continue to do so! I'm ecstatic and excited for you and both your new deliveries. As well as EVERYONE taking deliveries and getting VINs. We are all in this together and I FEEL one family/community sharing in the excitement of this groundbreaking vehicle and all it stands for. I'm looking forward to your future posts and excitement as you receive your first Model 3 and the joy of your experience and first drives.
What I'm astounded and amazed at and the reason for my statement....let me try and be cordial and appropriate here albeit blunt is the vitriol, and might I say childish behavior about who gets what VIN and when as well as the 'supposed' order in which they were/are assigned based on 'lineup' and 'jockeying' for some sort of position. Are we not all adults here? Do we not all share in each other's excitement regardless of who gets what car when and in what order? Please.....folks...let's remain civil...get out priorities straight....and continue to keep this community one we all enjoy coming to as we share in everyone's excitement and joy as we continue on this amazing journey.

Ski


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Moderators can you close this?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

By popular demand... spirits up, thread closed.


----------

